# 3 week old kittens w/ no mother



## Sharmom (Jul 6, 2007)

We have a barn cat that had 2 kittens 3 weeks ago. The mother cat got hit by a car today. My question is what do I do with these kittens? I have cow and goat milk. Should I give them either of those? Is one better than the other for kittens? How should we feed it to them? Should we bring them inside until they are older? We know that you don't take kittens away from mom until 9 weeks, so this is really early! I am worried sick about these little ones. 

Thank you, in advance!


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

Do not give cows milk that will give them the poopers. I have no idea about goats milk, maybe someone else can answer that. They do make supplement milk for kittens so you could get some of that until you know if goats milk is ok.
I found this http://www.rescueguide.com/orphkits.html

Goats milk or KMR should be used on young kittens. Regular milk (whole, low-fat and non-fat) is not recommended. There are some home made remedies which work, too.

Goats milk: Most grocery stores carry goats milk, and it is available in condensed form to keep in the cupboard.
KMR: Available from a pet store, your vet or a feed store.

KMR is available in both mixed and dry version. The dry is more economical. There is a trick to mixing the water. Get a small container with a secure lid. Add some KMR powder and then add 1/10 the amount of total water needed. Shake until mixed. You should have a thick, smooth liquid. Dilute the liquid with the remaining 9/10 of the water.

Notes: I, personally, don't believe in tube-feeding. A healthy cat will eat. A cat that needs to be forced may need a 12-24 hours of anti-biotics to 'kick in' the stomach. A kitten that has gone a long time without food may have it's stomach shut down. This will result in the milk curdling inside the kitten if the stomach is not functioning. This will kill the kitten. The best thing to do is to give the kitten warmed sugar water or rub Karo Syrup on the gums. Warmed sugar water is water that is saturated with regular white table sugar. Warm up a bit of water and add as much sugar that will be absorbed by the water. Karo Syrup on the gums will be absorbed into the system through the gums. Karo Syrup is easier to digest and is the best for the kitten, but if you are in a jam and don't have Karo Syrup, use regular white sugar.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

I have heard of folks raising kittens on raw goat's milk, you might ask the goat forum as well. 

At three weeks (hopefully they're closer to four), I'd be inclined to make a slurry of high quality food with chicken broth or KMR (not the powdered stuff, the liquid) and leave it in a shallow dish for them. Give them a litterbox, but put newspaper or pine pellets in, as they will try to eat the clay at this age and that can kill them. Put them in the litterbox, and petr them along their backs/base of tail to encourage them to learn how to go without mama's help. You might have to wash their bottoms with a wet cloth for a few more days, but not much more than that. Once you see them go on their own, they should be fine.

Bring them in, as they're vulnerable to predation from animals smaller than you would think/wandering off. Give them a warm place and handle them often so they grow up to be friendly. Bonus if you have a gentle adult cat they can interact with under supervision. 

I'm sorry you lost their mama, but I think it's admirable you'll take on raising her kittens for her.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Call your local Humane Society. They may be able to foster the kittens if you can't take care of them. At any rate, they can mentor you.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

3 weeks old, they can lap up milk and eat soft food.


----------



## Sharmom (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone!
We freshened up the bin that momma cat shared with them, have been giving them some milk and just gave them some softened kitten food. They are eating well and playing, but look a bit lost.  We have another cat that has been licking them and checking them over, so they may get "adopted". Our farm dog sleeps with the cats at night, too, so she may be the one to keep them warm at night. 

I feel so bad for them. I think I will call the Humane Society in the morning. Thanks for that suggestion, Maura!

You have all been so helpful! Thank you! I will keep you updated.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Feed goats mmilk. We've raised several that way recently. All well and happy.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Raw milk and soft food.

Cooked milk will upset their digestive systems.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Get the ...Kitten Milk...from the stores. It will help with the loose Bm's and the soft canned food. I now have 2 kittens about 5 weeks old that have loose bowels but are getting better with the kitten milk...they are messy and need to bath them every other day...I wish you luck...


----------



## Sharmom (Jul 6, 2007)

Just want to give everyone a quick update on the kittens. They are doing well and getting big on fresh milk and softened kitten food. They are being spoiled by everyone.

Thank you again for all the helpful advice. It is greatly appreciated!
Shar


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

So glad they're doing good!


----------

